# Video comparison between a live band and a hi-end audio system



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I randomly came across this on youtube when speaker manufacturer Isophon did a live comparision between the live band vs the recording. To be honest, I prefer to see the live band performing better 

You can download this Jazz Variants track and test on your car as well, the song start off slow but it will get more interesting at the end. 
Download 01 Jazz Variants.wav


----------

